# Final Witnes



## 33Peregrin (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone else had read Final Witness by Simon Tolkien (JRRT's grandson), and what they thought of it. Thanks.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jul 20, 2003)

You know, I keep meaning to read that book, but I always forget about it whenever I'm in a bookstore or library. I think that I'll make a real effort to remember to read it, after I finish the Umberto Eco book I just got. Maybe I'll write a review of it.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 20, 2003)

I read one review that said it was good, but not remarkable. I haven't had a chance to look at it for myself.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 26, 2003)

It is a very good book- if anyone wants to know. It wasn't the best, but I did like it. I thought it was interesting to see how JRRT's grandson wrote.


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 9, 2003)

Is it similar in anyway to his grandfather? I am not talking about story-wise..but about styles, character development, 'world' development, etc?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 9, 2003)

I saw this book at a big bookstore the last time I was at one... It looked interesting, and the Synopsis (is that what they're called?) on the back of the book intruiged me. But I have too much reading to catch up with as it is and I frankly am not that fast of a reader...


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

The bit on the back of the book is called the 'blurb'. Silly name, but that's what it's called.

I read _about_ the book once, and he said he was completey different from his grandfather, and he was not trying to draw anything from his fame as a writer to help him. What's the book about, anyway?


----------

